# Pentax or nikon ?



## TickleMyElmo (Aug 13, 2009)

Generic soda is pretty good. It sure does taste like soda, has a cool label, carbonated...

But in reality, it just tries to be like the two best sodas around, Coke and Pepsi.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

Just before the Pentax K-10D came out I was looking to buy Canon's latest and greatest. The body was like 8 grand. So the total system I wanted was about 25-30 grand. Almost stroked the check for it. Then I saw the Pentax. Now I've been a Pentax shooter for over 30 years so I have a lot of equipment for it. The deciding factor for me was that all of my lenses worked (to the extent of the lens) on the Pentax bodies. Still holds true. Sure there are a couple that don't without modification (cutting extra metal on the mount of a Vivitar) but the thing is they ALL get image stabilization. So you ask: "Is Pentax a pro camera?" Well I know of quite a few that shoot pro with it. Ben Kanarek shoots for Vogue with a Pentax to drop just one name. Many of the things that we consider "standard" on SLR's today were pioneered by Pentax. And they have some excellent glass both new and used. Its right up there with the big 2 and in some aspects exceeds them for less cost. Pentax is now owned by Ricoh so they do have money behind them now.
Although I am a Pentax shooter I will say you will not regret either choice. Cameras today are about the same. It's a matter of which you're comfortable holding and using. I prefer the layout of Pentax menus over Nikon's. The stuff I use all the time is right there.

Coke and Pepsi are highly over rated. Just like Mickie D. And none of those are good for you


----------



## JoeGREEEN (Jun 28, 2011)

PENTAX

Then and Now for Me.

Started with a K1000 later added ME Super, Pz-70 and Now use K10D

Hey TickleMyElmo why bother with Coke or Pepsi when RC Cola tastes so much better


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Neither! Canon is BEST! :biggrin:

I couldn't resist. lol


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

Canon is like swill.
So are their copiers. Like I told one of their sales guys why I wouldn't put a Canon copier in "Because they suck"


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Don't be JELLY.  lol


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm not. Ricoh's Pro 651 makes Canons look like dog poop.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

We're talking cameras bud, not copy machines. lol 

I do agree with you though. I hate my Canon copy machine! I liked the old Ricoh that was replaced much better as far as reliability.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

I would go with a Canon or Nikon since you will find it easier to find lenses, etc. especially on the secondary market. I don't know much about the Nikon you mentioned, but the Canon T3i is about the same price and has a built-in wireless flash transmitter. Comes in really handy.


----------



## Snowflake311 (Apr 20, 2011)

My husband is saying I should wait for a camera with wifi. The D3200 has a wifi adapter the D5200 is said to have the same. I don't feel I need wifi I want a camera to take great photos. 

I think Pentax is going to push nikon and canon to up their game in these next few years. My first SLR was a 1978 Ricoh it took great shots till the shutter broke in 2006. I learned a lot from that camera, it served me well. I have a soft spot in my heart for Ricoh. Seeing that they own Pentax now it could be good. 

Also the Pentax K mount has been used for many years so I am sure I can find some nice used lens for the Pentax. The Pentax has In body stabilization So I don't need a lens that has stabilization in it. That is a ++ in my book. seeing that the lens is just lens with no stabilizing they will be cheaper then Nikon that has in lens stabilization. 

Canon just does not do it for me. They don't feel right. I know they can take some great photos the set up is just not for me. So they are out. 

Pentax is not a lesser brand. Back in the 70s they were the Pepsi. Then well they slacked off the last people that owned them ran them into the ground sadly. There is still hope that they can turn it around and be back on top. Only time will tell. 


Here is the review that makes it so hard to decide.
http://bestof2012.allmyfaves.com/vote/site/name/sortable.com
Check the specs and see what you would want.


----------



## reddhawkk (Dec 28, 2011)

I do not know how it would be easier to find lenses for Canon or Nikon particularly on the secondary market as all Pentax K mount lenses will work. That being said I started with a k1000 and now own at least 15 Pentax cameras. I guess I would vote for the Pentax. By the way, I still use the k1000.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

reddhawkk said:


> I do not know how it would be easier to find lenses for Canon or Nikon particularly on the secondary market as all Pentax K mount lenses will work. ...


Not 100% sure what your referring to?


----------



## dmagerl (Feb 2, 2010)

Before you chuck that camera in the trash, try warming it up a bit. 

First take the battery from camera, then warm your oven up to around 100 degrees F. If the thermostat will go that low, you're all set. Just put that guy in the oven and let it sit for a few hours. If the thermostat wont go that low, you'll have to monitor the temp closely and turn the oven on/off by hand.

Or if you have a gas forced air furnace, just put the camera on top of the furnace, after checking with your hand that it doesnt get all that hot. Let it sit there for a few days. Or even sit the camera directly in front of a heat vent, or on a radiator, anywhere warm but not that warm.

Once all the water has evaporated, it should start working.


----------



## Snowflake311 (Apr 20, 2011)

dmagerl said:


> Before you chuck that camera in the trash, try warming it up a bit.
> 
> First take the battery from camera, then warm your oven up to around 100 degrees F. If the thermostat will go that low, you're all set. Just put that guy in the oven and let it sit for a few hours. If the thermostat wont go that low, you'll have to monitor the temp closely and turn the oven on/off by hand.
> 
> ...


It would be great if that worked. I will give it a try. I had it sitting in rice for 2 days. The weird thing is 24hr after I got it wet I turned it on and took 2 photos. Then left it out to dry more. Then tried it again and its stuck on one setting and the buttons do nothing. 

So I think I turned it on too many times. maybe if I just left it off it would have been ok. Seems like from what I read about wet cameras you should not turn them on. oops I turned mine on and off a few times before it was dry. :icon_sad:

I will try the heater thing.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

Snowflake311 said:


> My husband is saying I should wait for a camera with wifi. The D3200 has a wifi adapter the D5200 is said to have the same. I don't feel I need wifi I want a camera to take great photos.
> 
> I think Pentax is going to push nikon and canon to up their game in these next few years. My first SLR was a 1978 Ricoh it took great shots till the shutter broke in 2006. I learned a lot from that camera, it served me well. I have a soft spot in my heart for Ricoh. Seeing that they own Pentax now it could be good.
> 
> ...


You're not going far enough. Not only can you use any K-mount lens you can also use M42 lenses aka Pentax Screw Mount. 
A few years ago, before I go the K10D I was buying quality used lenses on FleaBay. And they were cheap. The K10 came around and they started going up. After the K20 they skyrocketed from where they were. Lenses I bought for $10 are going for over $100 now.
Hoya was the last before Ricoh.

http://www.pentaximaging.com/about/history


----------



## Snowflake311 (Apr 20, 2011)

GraphicGr8s said:


> You're not going far enough. Not only can you use any K-mount lens you can also use M42 lenses aka Pentax Screw Mount.
> A few years ago, before I go the K10D I was buying quality used lenses on FleaBay. And they were cheap. The K10 came around and they started going up. After the K20 they skyrocketed from where they were. Lenses I bought for $10 are going for over $100 now.
> Hoya was the last before Ricoh.
> 
> http://www.pentaximaging.com/about/history


I have to go with the pentax I am pretty sure my old lense are k mounts so yeah. 

But what do you guys think about cameras with wifi. Is it worth it to wait for that? I feel like no matter what there will always be something new and cool that we will all want.


----------



## zdnet (Aug 13, 2010)

Snowflake311 said:


> So it's time for a new dslr. It's down to the pentax k-30 or the Nikon d5100. I have tested out both. They both feel right that's what makes it so hard. The pentax did seem to be set up more to my likening. On paper the k30 is a better camera. I know the new d5200 are about to come out so I can get a good deal on the d5100. That's the only thing really making this hard.


The comparison at Snapsort.com gave the K-30 a score of 100 and the D5100 only 79. 

BTW, the Snapsort.com comparison is much more useful to me for making decision.




Snowflake311 said:


> The crayfish are to be destroyed.


May be find them another home.


----------



## Snowflake311 (Apr 20, 2011)

zdnet said:


> The comparison at Snapsort.com gave the K-30 a score of 100 and the D5100 only 79.
> 
> BTW, the Snapsort.com comparison is much more useful to me for making decision.
> 
> ...


These crayfish are awful. You can't keep them with other fish you can't keep them with plants. They self clone so you get more then you know what to do with them. Too many people have let them into our water ways and they take over. These things should be banned. They are the ultimate invasive species it only takes one and they can take over. 

I got this one for free. If some one wants it she is 3" long and eats like a monster. She is never full.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

Snowflake311 said:


> These crayfish are awful. You can't keep them with other fish you can't keep them with plants. They self clone so you get more then you know what to do with them. Too many people have let them into our water ways and they take over. These things should be banned. They are the ultimate invasive species it* only takes one and they can take over. *
> 
> I got this one for free. If some one wants it she is 3" long and eats like a monster. She is *never full*.


I know some people like that.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

Snowflake311 said:


> I have to go with the pentax I am pretty sure my old lense are k mounts so yeah.
> 
> But what do you guys think about cameras with wifi. Is it worth it to wait for that? I feel like no matter what there will always be something new and cool that we will all want.


Glad you would chose Pentax. I've not regretted it in almost 40 years.

And I still use my K1000


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Well yeah, if you have old Pentax lenses than I would go that way too, but for most choosing a new camera your much more likely to find and be able to use canon or nikon glass since those two have about 80% of the DSLR market. The other day I was at live show taking pictures and I didn't realize how close my seats were and all I had was my 70-200 the guy sitting next to me had a wider lens available and since we both had canon I was saved. If I had a Pentax I would have been out of luck. I think Pentax has like 5% of the market, which doesn't make a very likely someone next to you, a friend or whatever would have one available to borrow.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

houseofcards said:


> Well yeah, if you have old Pentax lenses than I would go that way too, but for most choosing a new camera your much more likely to find and be able to use canon or nikon glass since those two have about 80% of the DSLR market. The other day I was at live show taking pictures and I didn't realize how close my seats were and all I had was my 70-200 the guy sitting next to me had a wider lens available and since we both had canon I was saved. If I had a Pentax I would have been out of luck. I think Pentax has like 5% of the market, which doesn't make a very likely someone next to you, a friend or whatever would have one available to borrow.


Could also have had a Nikon and you'd be out of luck also. Sure the chances are better you'll find a Canikon shooter but every piece of glass gets shake reduction. Even my screw mount 400 mm.
You could also just buy an 18-270.
There is plenty of old Pentax glass out there that is as good or better than today's plastic.

Who goes to a live show with only one lens?


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

GraphicGr8s said:


> Could also have had a Nikon and you'd be out of luck also. Sure the chances are better you'll find a Canikon shooter but every piece of glass gets shake reduction. Even my screw mount 400 mm.
> You could also just buy an 18-270.
> There is plenty of old Pentax glass out there that is as good or better than today's plastic....


Again you prove my point. Most hobbyists are using Canon or Nikon so if your comparing the likelihood of someone having a Nikon lens at that show vs a Pentax forget it. 



GraphicGr8s said:


> ...Who goes to a live show with only one lens?


Some times things aren't planned they just happen when you doing other things. So yeah many of us *hobbyists* might just have one lens and it might not be a wide zoom. It's just fact if Canon/Nikon have 80% of the market and Pentax has what 3%-5% behind Sony. It's really not a debatable point, just because you happen to have a Pentax.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

Sure there are more Canikon shooters out there. It's a fact. Never had an argument about that. Yes I have a Pentax digital. And Pentax film. (3) And Mamiya.(4) And Minolta. (1) Those are the bodies I shoot on a regular basis. I've got a total of 12 bodies but don't use them as much.
I've also said at one point when Canon was at 8mp and the body alone was 8 grand I was ready to stroke a check for the 25-30 grand for the system. And I am glad I didn't.
What you seem to be missing is that all of the glass ever made for Pentax is still useable on the newest, latest and greatest Pentax digital bodies. You can't say that about Canon. Not sure about Nikon. There is a lot of quality old glass out there for Pentax. And it's still a decent price. Again not as true for Canikon. 
I was doing a shoot at Tampa Airport. And I did meet another Pentaxian there shooting. So it's not that rare of an occurrence. I wouldn't buy a Canikon on the rare chance that I am someplace where I _might_ need a lens I don't have and that there is someone there that _might _let me borrow his lens. Or that someone there if I do meet him _will even have a lens to borrow_. 
Too many _mights_ to justify it.


----------



## EWTC (Aug 7, 2010)

I guess I am the exception here, as I shoot Olympus (e-620 to be exact). I have used Olympus for 35 years and built up a substantial collection of Olympus equipment. When I moved to digital it only made sense to stick with the brand in order to still use my vintage lenses and stuff. Now I have added several digital lenses to my arsenal.

I love Olympus cameras and lenses, and I am producing some excellent images. BUT if I had to start all over again from scratch, I would probably buy Canon for one primary reason: the MP-E 65 macro lens which gives up to 5X magnification. There is nothing out there like it for other brands. As a macro photographer, I read about that lens with serious envy.

Cheers,
EC
www.macrocritters.wordpress.com


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

Ernie, Olympus is still a decent system. 

Here's the deal with cameras. All of the will do a great job of getting a shot. Nikon, Canon, Pentax or Olympus. They're all good cameras. Nikon and Canon have always been the top dogs. Pentax was always third place even though many of the things we took for granted in film (and to an extent in digital) were pioneered by Pentax. They had a heck of a lot of firsts. They're lenses were always great since they also do the optics for medical imaging and also for surveying equipment and in those fields are highly regarded. Where is Pentax's failure? Marketing. Ever really see a Pentax ad anymore? Hopefully Ricoh will start a marketing program for them. 

So if all the cameras do an adequate job why get one over the other? Well for me I didn't really like the way the Canon felt. I didn't like the menu layout at all. 
To an extent megapixels don't matter. If I could find an ist* I'd love to get it.


----------



## dreamchick (Nov 15, 2012)

poor camera. (sleeping with the fish) lol


----------



## Thunder_o_b (Jan 15, 2013)

I am a Canon user (no one else makes a lens like the MP-E65) but between the two I would go Nikon, if for no other reason than the wide range of gear that is out there for it from the third parties, and Nikon's quality is not all that bad.


----------



## Snowflake311 (Apr 20, 2011)

I got the pentax k30 and could not be happier. I have 2 old manual lenses that fit and work GREAT on this camer. I like my manual len better then the auto kit lens. I am looking for a nice old wide angle lens on The E to the Bay . 

This camera just makes sense to me. I love the menu the way the buttons are places and I got it in blue. The only thing is the kit lens is loud when focusing. Besides that I am in love. 

As for lens I love that I can use old ones. My old 1982 Ricoh lens is a nice lens. It takes a great photo I was suprised I don't remember it being that good.

Since I have a love for old manual lenses this is the perfect camera. In body stabilization is perfect for using old lenses. The focusing is easy too the camera lets me know when the area I want is in focus. I love it. 

People say canon and nikon have more gear. All need are some lenses, filters and flash. 

I took this with my 75mm-300mm macro manual lens with a polarizer filter. In manual mode. 









This was taken with my old 55mm lens from the 80s manual only. I used manual settings on the camera too. 









kind of a mess up that turned out cool. 









This one I was just getting use to the manual focus so its not perfect. But the color is amazing I did not editi this in any way. 









Taken with the old lens. I love this lens.


----------



## Snowflake311 (Apr 20, 2011)

These photos were taken with the kit lens that came with the camera. Lens was on auto, I am pretty sure the camera settings were all on auto too. 

This was taken in auto mode with the Kit lens on auto. It's and action shot thats funny. 









Another 


















So all in all these are the first photos I have shot with this camera and so far I love it. I highly recommend this DSLR. Don't over look Pentax. They have made a fan out of me.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

Glad to hear it. The kit lens is pretty good. If you decide to get into old screw mount lenses make sure you get the Pentax adapter. Third party adapters limit focus on some lenses. And the Pentax adapter isn't all that expensive. Also, don't use shake reduction with the camera on a tripod


----------

